# Random Drawings of Bettas



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I got bored and decided to draw some bettas. Of course, they are not my bettas. Just random. I was thinking of selling them if anyone is interested. If anybody would be interested, I will be putting them up in the classifieds section later.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

[Ignore this post. Mods delete this.]


----------

